# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  باراك يقول اي فلسطيني يحاول الاعتداء مواطني اسرائيل سيتم فصل راسه عن جسده

## Sad Story

*قال وزير الحرب الصهيوني إيهود باراك إنه يتعين على مواطني إسرائيل أن يدركوا بأن جولة التصعيد الحالي ستستمر بضعة أيام مؤكداً أن الجيش الإسرائيلي نفذ خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية المئات من الغارات في قطاع غزة.
وجاءت أقوال باراك باراك هذه خلال جولة قام بها اليوم لتفقد  بطارية منظومة القبة الحديدية في أشكلون. وقال إن نسبة الاعتراضات الناجحة التي قامت بها منظومة القبة الحديدية لصواريخ الغراد عالية جدا.
مشيراً إلى أنه سيتم نشر تسع بطاريات من هذه المنظومة بحلول عام 2013 وسيتم نشرها في أي مكان يتكون هناك حاجة إلى ذلك.
وأكد باراك أنه يتوجب على أي فلسطيني تسول له نفسه الاعتداء على إسرائيل ومواطنيها أن يعلم علم اليقين بأنه سيتم فصل رأسه عن جسمه على حد تعبيره.
وقال باراك  أيضاً أن إسرائيل سترحب بأي نشاط ستقوم بها مصر لضمان الأمن على امتداد حدودها مع إسرائيل..

من جانب اخر تضاربت الأنباء الواردة من قطاع غزة بشأن جهود الوساطة الرامية إلى وقف إطلاق النار. وأفادت مواقع حمساوية على الانترنت أنه تم الاتفاق مبدئياً على وقف إطلاق النار اعتباراً من الساعة العاشرة من هذه الليلة.
من جهة أخرى قال مصدر في الحكومة الحمساوية لمراسل صوت إسرائيل باللغة العبرية إنه لم يتم الاتفاق رسمياً بعد على وقف إطلاق النار مشيراً إلى أن حماس تنتظر الموقف الإسرائيلي بهذا الشأن.
كما قال الناطق بلسان لجان المقاومة الشعبية إن منظمته لا تعلم شيئاً عن وقف إطلاق النار وهي تعارض ذلك مبدئياً.
وقال الجهاد الإسلامي إن الاتصالات مع الجانب المصري مستمرة مشيراً إلى أن المنظمات الفلسطينية توافق على إعادة تثبيت التهدئة إذا أوقفت إسرائيل عدوانها .*

----------


## الوسادة

*لأنه الصهاينة ناس و اهل فلسطين مو ناس*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يخرب بيته ما اغباك .. ولك مفكر يعني انو "شعبك"برضى بهالحكي؟ بكره برموك بالكنادر لإنهم زهقوا صواريخ المقاومة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاكم في النااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا سيدي اعتدينا وفصلتو رووس فلسطنينة كتير ونحنا لسى عم نخلف ونربي اكتر ليضلو يعتدو عليكم وتفصلوو روسهم

----------

